# Would I be offending anybody...?



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

If I wrote about a gay superhero named the Gay Avenger who has a magical Rainbow Pegasus? I'm not really sure where y'all would stand, because I know for a *fact* there's gays on here who will get butt-hurt. I don't want to offend anybody by uploading it, but I don't want to *not* upload it, because it sounds really fun to write about. Also, seeing as how its about a gay superhero, and the antagonist is a homophobe, i may or may not need to use "faggot" and some other words that may offend people. What do you think?

EDIT: fix'd the sentence about gays.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2011)

As long as you're not writing _to_ offend, and aren't relying on offensive stereotypes, don't worry about how thin-skinned your audience may or may not be.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

ok, awesome! i think the only offensive stereotype in there is he's a *flaming* homo who takes a guy home almost every night.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> because I know for a *fact* there's gays on here.


OMG really?!!1!!? :V


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah, really. I'm one of them. (sorta)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone _WILL_ get butthurt over this even if it is not ment to offend. When they do point and laugh.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

oh, i do that anyway. I don't care who i offend, i hate everyone equally. gays, straights, blacks, jews, asian,s whites. EVERYONE! i only wanted to make sure i wouldn't get any infractions or anything for posting stories about a flaming homo superhero. if anything, Gay Avenger should be a role model to gays everywhere!


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> yeah, really. I'm one of them. (sorta)


 
No, I was pointing out that people outside of the fandom knows for a "fact" that there are gays in. Kinda redundant to point out. You should also not give a shit what other people think. Sorry for the patronizing.
EDIT: You would be notified before infracted if it's a first time case. So again, go ahead.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

i *never* give a shit about other people. well, maybe if they're really hot.

*EDIT:*


FallenGlory said:


> if anything, Gay Avenger should be a role model to gays everywhere!


/sarcasm


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 12, 2011)

Generally it's the apparent intent of malice that pisses people off.  If you're doing something like, say, "The Ambiguously Gay Duo", which does perpetuate tons of stereotypes but is still clearly a humorous skit, there shouldn't be a problem.
Just don't post the story here.  Use your FA page.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, i was gonna use my FA page to upload it. and i'm not really sure how humerous it would be outside of my little group of friends. we have alot of inside jokes and they may manage to get into GA and not be understood the right way. still, it's about a *gay superhero*! how is that not awesome?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 12, 2011)

Writing to avoid offending people only shows a lack of confidence in your voice and point of view. If you're that adamant about what you want to express then by all means ignore the critics. However, writing something intended to incite irrational violent action should probably be avoided, for example a terrorist magazine or a speech at a tea party rally. I doubt someone is going to kill someone else because they're trying to follow the example of a gay super hero.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 12, 2011)

Marvel comics already beat you to the punch with an offensively gay superhero named Rawhide Kid.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah Marvel, they who take the Family Guy approach to being edgy, except without attempting to make it humorous.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 12, 2011)

...crap... but does rawhide kid get hit by a bus? does rawhide kid have a magical rainbow unicorn? *NO!*
your argument is invalid, sir.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 15, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> If I wrote about a gay superhero named the Gay Avenger who has a magical Rainbow Pegasus?


 
Lol


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2011)

No, but you're not going to be entertaining at all.


----------



## STB (Feb 15, 2011)

I am SO offended at your super hero idea, I just don't think I can contain it :c


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sure there's gonna be "that guy" who gets SO offended and types of an essay on how offensive and hurt he was and blagh blah blah...but honestly, looking at a general audience, it looks fine.  Trust me, theres worse stuff then that that would get someones blood a' pumpin'.  
Though I would think about changing the name of the hero to something other than the "Gay Avenger"...though I like the pegasus idea and the homophobe being the antagonist, the name seems a bit lame.:/
Good luck with the comic and you HAVE to keep us updated on the first issue!


----------

